# Fair Enteries II



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well went to the fair today. Got my enteries back, collected my ribbons and prize money. So here are the pictures: mesquite Natural Edge Bowl, Maple lidded box, Cedar vase and of course the grand champion Mini Birdhouses.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats on very well deserved wins Bernie. They were beautiful projects! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

congratulations Bernie

Be sure to save the ribbons and take the boss out for dinner with prize money

and on a bad day takes the ribbons out and say I did that 


Bj 





BernieW said:


> Well went to the fair today. Got my enteries back, collected my ribbons and prize money. So here are the pictures: mesquite Natural Edge Bowl, Maple lidded box, Cedar vase and of course the grand champion Mini Birdhouses.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

From the pictures it is easy to see why you won all those ribbons. You have become a master turner in short order and I for one have been proud to call you my friend over the years, it makes me feel like I hang with a celebrity.  I guess you know I had to put those pics you sent me in my inspiration file for this winter when I get back on the lathe  

Nice job bud and a well earned reward. Can't wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well that is what I get for picking on you about photos. Once again excellent work Bernie. Now when is your tv show start so you can teach me on how to do that fabulous work. Congrats on the wins.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Bernie, congratulations, some very nice work. I like your bowl the best, a very nice piece.

Rolf


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Bernie, Doyle here.
Fantastic, Fantastic, Fantastic.
Keep posting the photos.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks one and all. It was a lot of fun and a learning experience. Glenmore I have a little further to go before I will consent to lessons. 

Oh and by the way I have one piece in being finished now and as soon as it gets dry I will post pic's. This is by far the best I have ever did.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

Can't wait to see the new one 

By the way how do you like your new Craftsman drill press, did you use it to make the new pens you posted ?

Bj 




BernieW said:


> Thanks one and all. It was a lot of fun and a learning experience. Glenmore I have a little further to go before I will consent to lessons.
> 
> Oh and by the way I have one piece in being finished now and as soon as it gets dry I will post pic's. This is by far the best I have ever did.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bernie
> 
> Can't wait to see the new one
> 
> ...


I really like the drill press. It has some nice features. I really like the digital readout. If you need to drill a hole 2 1/4" deep you bring the bit down to touch the wood and reset to zero. Then drill to 2.25" and you are there. Yes I did use it on the pens and works wonderfully. 

Bernie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

I got one also, they are great machines 

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5368-new-drill-press.html

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, all those 1st's were not surprising BUT how are WE to learn the craft when only shots of the finished masterpieces are shown, this comment is not aimed only at you Bernie, but at many other members of the forum. Let us have regular photo-shoots which include mistakes so that we can learn what to avoid. Show and tell is fine but doesn't teach us anything, it only benefits our ego's.
I shall not be offended if everyone comes back and tells me that I don't know what I'm talking about and to shut-up about photo-shoots.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey ... my show and tell have had the mistakes shown.... just you have to find them .... I am not pointing them out to you... ha ha  I have seen just about everything that has come off of Bernie's lathe since the day he got it and those are the mistakes  Or I should say he fixed most of his mistakes into presentable projects. I couldn't do that though... I would be just too pissed and end up throwing it away. 

OK.... now shut up Harry! Just kidding buddy...... Next time I trash a project I will start a For Harry thread on it  


Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I tell what I will do. The next piece I turn I will do photo's as I go. From the piece being put on the lathe to the finish. Would that be of help? I will see what I can do as I am starting a new project today. Thanks for the comments and Harry no offense taken.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the photo-shoot Bernie, I have never attempted wood turning, only metal so I am looking forward with a great deal of interest as I'm sure are many others and that probably includes Corey!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"OK.... now shut up Harry! Just kidding buddy...... Next time I trash a project I will start a For Harry thread on it"

I have a long memory for some things Corey and this is one!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You do know I was kidding of course Harry right? You know that when you ask for someone to tell you to shut up... that some one like me will do so...  All in fun! Of course you know what you are talking about and your point was not missed on the whole mistake thing . 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BernieW said:


> Harry I tell what I will do. The next piece I turn I will do photo's as I go. From the piece being put on the lathe to the finish. Would that be of help? I will see what I can do as I am starting a new project today. Thanks for the comments and Harry no offense taken.


Bernie I think that is a great idea. They do take time. It would be neat to see a pen done that way for someone who hasn't ever turned a pen and I think since there are quite a few box makers on this forum a Turned Box blow by blow. I know with your job your very busy so whenever you can it would be appreciated.

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> You do know I was kidding of course Harry right? You know that when you ask for someone to tell you to shut up... that some one like me will do so...  All in fun! Of course you know what you are talking about and your point was not missed on the whole mistake thing was not missed.
> 
> Corey


Shut up Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Shut up Corey



Sighhhh........


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry check out Turning 101. I hope this is kinda what you were wanting.

Bernie


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Harry check out Turning 101. I hope this is kinda what you were wanting.
> 
> Bernie


Bernie, I'm gobsmacked, I've been sat staring at you're photo-shoot, there is no way that you could look me in the eyes and say that you aren't tickled pink with the result of you're turning AND photo-shoot. What a craftsman you are, I feel that I have had my first lesson in turning.
A question, wouldn't it cause less stress on the lathe and keep the chisels sharper longer if the corners were removed first? This is a genuine question not a criticism. Wouldn't it be nice if everyone got into the swing of photo-shoots.
Bernie, I hope that this isn't a one off!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I will do more if they are wanted. I could do a bowl, lidded box and a mini birdhouse if it is wanted. These may not come right away but I could do it. Only on bowls do I take the corners off. On something like this piece it takes me maybe 10 minutes to peel it round. Hope you enjoyed Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

By golly I did Bernie.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bernie

I for one would like to see MORE MORE MORE,,, please 

Can't wait till the next time you have one ready to post,,and I sure others want More also... how many times do you get to see how a blue ribbon pro.does it...we all see the turning projects on The Woodworking Channel but they are hard to see all details for the most part and are not as good as the one you did ...


Bj 



BernieW said:


> I will do more if they are wanted. I could do a bowl, lidded box and a mini birdhouse if it is wanted. These may not come right away but I could do it. Only on bowls do I take the corners off. On something like this piece it takes me maybe 10 minutes to peel it round. Hope you enjoyed Harry.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok then I will do more. I have a bowl I am wanting to do and I think that one is a Natural edge bowl, a lidded box and a few birdhouses. So will try to do it when I get started on those. Thanks again for all the kind replies.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bernie! You did a great job and we will be looking forward to more. Wait until you see his latest creation guys. It's a WOW piece!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Corey will get some more as time permits.


----------

